# requiring payment for answers



## earthsaver (Jul 19, 2006)

I was not charged when I registered on the site. Of course, I was registering first as a volunteer tech, so that might be the reason. However, I was not aware either that there was a payment requirement for non-assisting users, and even $8 for an answer sounds steep to me for an online-only site. Further, the big slogan in the corner says "We Have the Answer. Free Mac Support." Well, even $8 is not free.

So, I'm wondering how many techs are getting paid for their services? And how many are regularly active volunteers? And what the difference is between them? Also, how does this payment system not conflict with the quoted slogan?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 19, 2006)

huh


----------



## earthsaver (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, at least it's you responding, Scott. I referred a friend to the site a bit ago and when she went to confirm her registration, she got this:

Amount you will pay
IF you are satisfied
with the answer:

Make Your Offer
$8 - For those on a tight budget 
$15 - Our most popular option 
$30 - When it's urgent

After she selected $8, she received:
Pay Deposit

	 Now - I'm in a hurry and need an answer ASAP!
	 Later - I don't mind waiting a while for an answer.

The fully refundable deposit stays in your Just Answer account until you accept a helpful answer. If you're not satisfied for any reason, just request a refund. Most customers pay the deposit now since our best experts answer questions from paying customers first, and since it is required before reading answers.

None of this sounds familiar to me. You?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, as foriegn all that information is to you, it is to me as well. Clearly she did not register on this site... which should be obvious.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## ScottW (Jul 19, 2006)

The key above is the *Just Answer* account. Justanswer.com is where she registered.


----------



## earthsaver (Jul 19, 2006)

I think we got to the bottom of it. Somehow she ended up at justanswer.com, even though I clearly referred her to macosx.com. Still troubleshooting that deal. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

